# Games that you have a huge sense of Nostalgia for



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep, we played the best, we played the worst.

But some of those games have been stuck to us for a very long time.

For me growing up, I was more of a Gamecube/GBA kind of guy. Not like I had my share of PS1, PS2, and Xbox games when I was a kid, I was more experimental for the Gamecube and the GBA.

Some of the games that left a huge impact on me when I was a kid stems from Luigi's Mansion, to Pikmin, to Smash Melee, to Super Monkey Ball 1 & 2, to Scooby Doo Nights of 100 Frights, to Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door, and to a lot of games growing up.

What are the games that you have a tons of Nostalgia for?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Spyro: Year of the dragon

Wario Land 3(the gbc one)

Super Mario Land 1-2(the gameboy ones)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

I grew up as a Playstation person. In fact my first video game was Metal Gear Solid at a very young age. (Appropriate, I know.) I have so many great memories watching my older brother play it that even to this day, it's very important to me. 
The Final Fantasy series also holds the same significance for the same reasons. I would have the best time watching my brother play. 
Eventually all of those memories culminated into me playing similar games on my own.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Also this MS-DOS game I used to play with my cousins as a child. It was some children's game... I don't remember much other than doing maths with seahorses and you could fish with penguins and whenever you did a level you would get some sort of shrimp badge on a billboard.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Nov 7, 2014)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team!

Super Mario Advance 2 and 4 (Super Mario World and Super Mario Bros. 3)

Petz Dogz 2 (DS)

And some more of which I can't think of right now...


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

Only Kirby's Adventure. While I played a bunch of games as a kid I don't get nostalgic for them. They were good games at the time, but that's just it... _at the time_. Adventure is one of the very few games where I can't pick out flaws left and right.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2014)

Super Mario Sunshine..hugely UNDERRATED Mario game imo, also, some Luigi's Mansion, and maybe a ton of other games I can't think of atm. I suppose Sonic Adventure 2: Battle as well, I'm not sure..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Psydye said:


> SUper Mario SUnshine..hugely UNDERRATED Mario game imo, also, some Luigi's Mansion, and maybe a ton of other games I can't think of atm. I suppose Sonic Adventure 2: Battle as well, I'm not sure..


Yes Sunshine is really good. Which can't be said for 64 since everyone and their dog has so much good to say for.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 7, 2014)

Aside from GBA and all that the one that really brings back huge huge amounts of nostalgia is Final Fantasy XI. It's where, I met a lot of my friends today. It's where I met my (current) boyfriend. It's a game where I wish I really could play again but it changed so much that it doesn't feel like the same game. Sometimes, I'll look at screen shots I've taken and remember the good times, the bad times and wish I could go back to those times. No other MMO can compare to what I feel for FFXI. ;(


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 7, 2014)

Pokemon Blue/Red and Zelda: Ocarina of time for the Nintendo 64 <3


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been wanting to go back to my GCN games, mostly my Sonic collection (SA2 Battle, Sonic Heroes, etc), Zelda: WW and Twilight Princess, as well as Super Mario Sunshine (which I'll have to buy again), Double Dash!!, Melee, and so on.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 7, 2014)

I know people hate this game, but I get super sentimental over ACCF. The music takes me back...


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 7, 2014)

Paperboy, Sunset Riders, A Link to the Past, Home Alone, Mega Man X, TMNT Turtles in Time... <3


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 7, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Paperboy, Sunset Riders, A Link to the Past, Home Alone, Mega Man X, TMNT Turtles in Time... <3



Omg, MEGAMAN. My brother and I used to fight over that game all the time. rip


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 7, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, MEGAMAN. My brother and I used to fight over that game all the time. rip



My boyfriend and I STILL fight over it XD


----------



## Manzanas (Nov 7, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Paperboy, *Sunset Riders*, A Link to the Past, Home Alone, Mega Man X, TMNT Turtles in Time... <3



Oh, my gosh! No way! I love Sunset Riders! Me and my friends always fought each other over who gets to pick Cormano! I always wanted to be Cormano because Cormano was the best. Those colorful graphics, that dynamic game-play, that amazing soundtrack... welp, it's time to replay it! 

_"Bury me with my money."_


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 7, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Oh, my gosh! No way! I love Sunset Riders! Me and my friends always fought each other over who gets to pick Cormano! I always wanted to be Cormano because Cormano was the best. Those colorful graphics, that dynamic game-play, that amazing soundtrack... welp, it's time to replay it!
> 
> _"Bury me with my money."_



I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I always played as Billy, because he was blue.


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmm, quite a few different ones for different stages of my childhood. 

Ones that come to mind are Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on the Sega Megadrive; Banjo-Kazooie, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and Yoshi's Story on Nintendo 64; Timesplitters 2 on GameCube; and finally World of Warcraft on the PC. I suppose I feel most nostalgic about World of Warcraft since I was a teenager when I played it and thus remember more about it. It's a shame Blizzard destroyed a game I used to love so much.  I always contemplate searching for a private Vanilla World of Warcraft server to play on.


----------



## xMatthew (Nov 7, 2014)

Wario Land 4 for GBA and Pokemon Red/Blue


----------



## Eldin (Nov 7, 2014)

So many, but from younger to older here are most of them;

Banjo Kazooie/Donkey Kong 64 (used to play these at my friends place all the time, she had a 64 and I had a PS1), Harvest Moon: Back to Nature, the 2nd and 3rd Spyro games (never had the first), Crash Bandicoot Racing, Final Fantasy (my older cousin used to play the originals when they were released on PS1, me and my other cousin used to think we were so cool getting to come over and play with him), Pokemon FireRed and Emerald for the GBA, Smash Bros. Melee, Luigis Mansion, and LoZ: Wind Waker and Twilight Princess.

I'm sure there are more that I'm forgetting, but I was a kid through the N64/PS1 era through to the Gamecube, so they're mostly from that period.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 7, 2014)

Pokemon Stadium of course, Paper Mario, Smash Bros.


----------



## Libra (Nov 7, 2014)

Can it be an arcade game as well? In that case; Hydro Thunder (more info here).


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 7, 2014)

Ahhh, just remembered my all-time favorite PC game as a kid: Wallaby Jack and the Lost Leonardo. 
Unfortunately, it's abandonware, and I have no idea what happened to my copy. 
I would replay that SO HARD.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Libra said:


> Can it be an arcade game as well? In that case; Hydro Thunder (more info here).



Arkanoid <3 Jesus...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Nov 7, 2014)

Definitely Mischief Makers and the Paper Mario Series. I used to play them all the time. I've always loves everything about Paper Mario, the story is always fantastic (except the newest one). I don't know if many people have heard of Mischief Makers on the N64 though.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have way too many. I guess that games that left the most memorable impression on me were,
Final Fantasy VI
Banjo Kazooie/Banjo Tooie
Pokemon Stadium 2
The Legend of Zelda Oracle of Ages/Seasons (Extremely good Capcom released GBC games)
Earthbound
Star Wars Episode I:Racer (I always love this game, but many people seem to dislike it)
Super Mario Bros. 3 
Mario Kart 64


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 7, 2014)

...


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2014)

Lots of stuff from the PS2. Damn, it was amazing.

Ratchet and Clank, Kingdom Hearts 2, Jak 2, Star Wars: Battlefront 2, and Tony Hawk Underground 2. Lots of 2's.


----------



## 4real (Nov 7, 2014)

Kirby's Air ride. It always had an ominous feeling playing it alone, but with friends, that's when it got real fun. Sadly my disc was scratched and it is real hard finding a new one.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

4real said:


> Kirby's Air ride. It always had an ominous feeling playing it alone, but with friends, that's when it got real fun. Sadly my disc was scratched and it is real hard finding a new one.



Oh man, Kirby Air Ride.

That was some of the best multiplayer experience my brother and I had when we were kids.

I feel your pain, trying to find these Gamecube games are hard nowadays.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> SUper Mario SUnshine..hugely UNDERRATED Mario game imo, also, some Luigi's Mansion, and maybe a ton of other games I can't think of atm. I suppose Sonic Adventure 2: Battle as well, I'm not sure..



I had a lot of memories with Sunshine, it really doesn't diserve the hate that it gets really (Though some of the levels are really difficult at some parts, and the post game bonus could've been better), it definitely deserves a HD remake sometime soon.

Sonic Adventure 2, I also have a lot of memories with.
Particularly in the Chao Garden, so much fun when I was a kid.


----------



## 4real (Nov 7, 2014)

> Oh man, Kirby Air Ride.
> 
> That was some of the best multiplayer experience my brother and I had when we were kids.
> 
> I feel your pain, trying to find these Gamecube games are hard nowadays.



Free roam on city trial was amazing. Me and my brother always jousted with heavy stars. Or tried to get to the very top of the spinning flower on the floating island the fastest. You could invent your own games easily in that game.


----------



## mdchan (Nov 7, 2014)

The original Sonic the Hedgehog (the one for the Sega Genesis, and the one for the Game Gear), for starters.

Also Tetris...I actually downloaded the original version from the eShop the second I saw it.  I believe I saw Sonic in that shop...

Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow are definite ones, since Pokemon Blue was the reason I got my first handheld gaming system...and link cables to trade pokemon.
Same with Legend of Zelda; A Link to the Past since it was one of the first SNES games I ever got, and beat the pants off the one for the NES.

Final Fantasy VI, dubbed as "Final Fantasy 3" when I was a kid, was also a huge one.  My brother and I spent hours playing that game, collecting all the monster abilities and cataloging them, and trying to figure out how to beat it since we didn't have a guide and there was no IGN or GameFAQs back then.
Final Fantasy VII, as well; I'm not into replaying it now, but it was one of the biggest hits of the original Playstation.  I remember a couple of my friends had gotten it early, and let me try it out then; I was sold.

I'll also nominate Super Smash Bros (the N64 one and Melee), mostly because they hold fond memories.  The first, memories of button mashing and unlocking characters with my brother.  The latter, fond memories of playing it with my best friend before she passed away four years ago.

Also gonna go with Street Fighter and Street Fighter II.  I could only play the Atari versions at arcades, but I loved them and used to be good at them.  Not so much anymore on the fighting games, though the "stay out of the corner" strategy still applies.  XD
There were a couple other Atari side-scroller games; one TMNT game, and one with plane battles I absolutely loved and beat a million times over which I can't remember the name of.  >.<


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 7, 2014)

Duck Hunt and Super Mario World 2 or 3 (The first one to have a map system)
No, I'm not that old, I'm 13, I just played those games a ridiculous amount on my dad's NES around the age of 3-5.
Ye, love me some NES. Still play the original Zelda and Megaman II on my 3DS' Virt. Console.
I also have EarthBound on my Wii U, thank you Nintendo! I LOOOOOVE EARTHBOUND! And Mother in general...


----------



## Jawile (Nov 7, 2014)

Even though it was released in 2008, every time I start up _de Blob_ on the Wii I feel a nostalgic rush. From the awesome soundtrack to the vibrant colors, and just good memories of it in general, I get really sad that there's no possibility of a third one!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh yes the early sonic games. i played it so much on computer way back xD


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 8, 2014)

sonic 2 up till sonic adventure 2, unf~ <3 yoshi story is a game that has a pretty big place in my heart as well as the first parasite eve. legend of dragoon is another game i fall in love with every time i play it, and the classic tomb raiders (huge TR fan here).


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Sure, all the Sonic adventure and such games were great, but I played them when I was like 9. The real nostalgia is the games from when I was 5-6 xD:

Klonoa 2 _(The biggest one)_
Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
Yugioh: Forbidden Memories
Sonic Mega Collection Plus
Crash Team Racing
Scaler
and maybe a few more...

I also have this weird sense of nostalgia for LBP 1, though I played that just a few years back. =o


----------



## mdchan (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh!  And I forgot to mention one of my biggest nostalgia games:  Mario Kart for the SNES!

Though, when I replayed it recently, I found it a little dull and too easy.  I suppose the difference was that when I was a kid and played it, I played multiplayer (well, as much "multiplayer" as a SNES could get, I mean).  

Plus, it was one of the only racing games I was actually good at.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 8, 2014)

A lot of SNES games will hit me with nostalgia like a brick wall. It feels so good but makes me feel kind of sad about how old I've gotten too.


----------



## n64king (Nov 8, 2014)

I have terrible nostalgia for Bomberman Hero, Mario Party 3, Rayman 2, Tonic Trouble, Rocket: Robot on Wheels, BattleTanx Global Assault, Mario 64, Pokemon Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Pkmn Stadium 1 & 2, just almost anything N64 or GameBoy. It was a different time for Ubisoft who did Rayman, Rocket and Tonic Trouble. They sure don't attempt often to make cartoon or fantasy games like they use to. It's more series now like Child of Light or Valiant Hearts. Rayman was the only one to survive sorta *frowns on Rabbids*

GameCube & GBA is also starting to get me nostalgia, as it's been long enough. Mario Party 4, Mario Sunshine, PM:TTYD, StarFox Adventures, Wario Land 4, _Konami Krazy Racers_, Ribbit King, and those comp disks that Namco, Sega and Midway did where it had 4-8 classic games on one disk.

PS2 is a whole other bounty but not nearly as influential as Nintendo and their family.


----------



## Tao (Nov 8, 2014)

I have massive nostalgia for Super Mario World. I played it all the time on my step dads SNES. Aside from it having some of my favorite levels and power ups, it's also the first game to have Yoshi, and I love me some Yoshi!
It's also one of the few 'nostalgia trips' that still hold up as a great game 20 years later. That game is near perfect.

Banjo-Kazooie/Tooie are some of my favorites. They still hold up with the same atmosphere and character that they used to, but they're a hell of a lot easier than I remember them being as a kid.

Pokemon Red/Gold. I was still a kid when Pokemon hit the shelves and was around for the Pokemania that came with it. Red and Gold are the two versions from each gen I had and have lots of memories of playing them...They're really aged these days though, I couldn't sit and enjoy them like I used to.

Jak + Daxter. It was my first game for the PS2 and it was bloody fantastic. It's a shame Naughty Dog stopped making them because it's easily one of my favorite franchises that was on Playstation 2.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Super Mario Kart and Super Mario World (SNES)


----------



## matt (Nov 9, 2014)

Pmd blue rescue team


----------



## kasane (Nov 9, 2014)

Pokepark: Pikachu's Adventure and Super Paper Mario
I remember playing for hours and hours and hours and making new files to complete the whole game again. 
Especially Super Paper Mario holy heck


----------



## Beachland (Nov 9, 2014)

Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2. Also, any of the Pokemon games from the fourth generation back, especially third gen. Oh, and The Sims.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't really understand this thread...
are you asking us what we played as we grew up and occasionally play today to get a sense of nostalgia
or just games that we played growing up that have stuck with us

I occasionally play Wind waker, since I love it and it has been remade for the Wii U
but that's about the only game that I do play once in a while, despite knowing the "ins and outs" of it

I play pokemon sometimes but I don't really get nostalgic feelings when doing so, as when I did play it I only understood like half of the game, and now that I do understand the game and its mechanics it feels as though I'm having a completely new experience on the game, not an old "nostalgic" one

y do i take things so seriously


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 9, 2014)

Any Legend of Zelda game.


----------



## Faeynia (Nov 9, 2014)

For me it's Pok?mon on the GBC, I started with that and also got hooked on Mario Kart and Harry Potter games


----------



## Tao (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I don't really understand this thread...
> are you asking us what we played as we grew up and occasionally play today to get a sense of nostalgia
> *or just games that we played growing up that have stuck with us*




I would say it's that. Looking back with rose tinted goggles at "the good old days" n' all that.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 9, 2014)

The Sonic Adventure series was the best.  First five minutes of the game: BOOM! Giant killer whale chase!

Next adventure... Falling from the sky and being chased by rocket powered trucks?! Good times...


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 9, 2014)

Definitely super mario world. It was the first video game I've ever played, and still my favorite mario game to this day.


----------



## Story (Nov 10, 2014)

Any of the Spyro or Pokemon games pretty much.


----------



## Locket (Nov 10, 2014)

Animal Crossing City Folk. It was the first video game I had ever played in my life. <3


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Pokemon Ruby & Dragon Quest VIII. I can basically remember every moment I first played the both of them. Especially with DQ8 as most of the time I was stuck on specific bosses for days on end & the frustration was just building up.

They're both my favourite games as well so it makes sense that they're the games I have the most nostalgia with. <3


----------



## Cory (Nov 11, 2014)

Paper Mario the Thousand Year Door. Such a great game. But the train chapter gives me the most nostalgia.


----------



## useyourdrill (Nov 11, 2014)

Paper Mario 64 gives me the biggest feelings of nostalgia EVER. Majora's Mask is a very close second. I played them both over and over and over when I was a kid.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. The Summer of 2013 was so nostalgic. I also remember Mario Kart DS being very nostalgic because in 4th grade, our school let us bring electronic devices. Even though I had to use my sister's DS to play Nintendogs, mostly because it was a sort of damaged rental copy, and had to not play for the first few hours, thanks to a storm that stopped me from charging my DS, and there was lightning literally about a few hundred feet away, those were some of the best days of my life.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 11, 2014)

Pokemon Gold.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 11, 2014)

I get really nostalgic when playing the Gen 2 Pokemon games as with playing any GC title that I had when I was little. 


OH AND SUPER MARIO 64


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 12, 2014)

Good old pokemon yellow. I spent so much time on that game my parents hated it. Same with Hey You Pikachu! I was a master at that game.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 13, 2014)

Most Mario titles I would say, because I grew up with Nintendo. Also Donkey Kong 64 was one of my favorite games to play when I was a kid, Mad Jack is still one of my favorite boss fights to this day. I don't know, some games give me the feeling of nostalgia, even if I didn't play them when I was younger? They just give off this comforting vibe, so they must have similar elements in them or something. I could play Mirror's Edge for hours, it gives me that nostalgic sort of feeling.


----------



## Beachland (Nov 13, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I could play Mirror's Edge for hours, it gives me that nostalgic sort of feeling.



Thinking of that makes me a bit nostalgic too, it was the first Xbox 360 game that I bought for myself to play, not just one of my brother's games that I would borrow. I used to spend way too much time replaying all the levels.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh gosh a bunch of games come to mind for this. Super Mario 64, Glover, Kirbys Dreamland II, Pokemon Yellow, Sonic 3, Echo the Dolphin, Pokemon Puzzle league, and of course...Mario Kart


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

I know Pokemon Emerald isn't exactly very old, but I did get it when I was kinda young and it has the most hours logged on any of my pokemon games. I always turn it on and look through all the things I accomplished in that game and I feel pretty nostalgic.

Other than that, I get the nostalgia feeling from games like Banjo Kazooie, Mario Kart for the 64, Yoshi's Island, Super Mario Deluxe for GBC, and Harvest Moon 64. There's many more but I spent a good amount of my childhood playing those games.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever played The Sims: Urbz ? 

Kinda' of a clunky old console Sims game I used to play when I was real young. For some reason, that game makes me more nostalgic than any other (and I grew up playing classic Pokemon and Mario and all that). 

I still listen to the soundtrack while I work, nearly every day.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 14, 2014)

Grawr said:


> Has anyone ever played The Sims: Urbz ?
> 
> Kinda' of a clunky old console Sims game I used to play when I was real young. For some reason, that game makes me more nostalgic than any other (and I grew up playing classic Pokemon and Mario and all that).
> 
> I still listen to the soundtrack while I work, nearly every day.



I still have that game somewhere XD
Think I got it when I was a freshman in high school. Ahhh, nostalgia.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> I still have that game somewhere XD
> Think I got it when I was a freshman in high school. Ahhh, nostalgia.



Is that soundtrack not absolutely incredible?

I legitimately rank it on my top 10 favorite albums. Something about the mood it gives off is just stupidly unique.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 14, 2014)

Grawr said:


> Is that soundtrack not absolutely incredible?
> 
> I legitimately rank it on my top 10 favorite albums. Something about the mood it gives off is just stupidly unique.



Oh man, I wouldn't place it in my top 10, but it is ridiculously catchy. I could dance to it (if I could dance).


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Oh man, I wouldn't place it in my top 10, but it is ridiculously catchy. I could dance to it (if I could dance).



Who needs dancing when a digital Sim who vaguely looks like Fergie can dance for you?

To this day I still don't know if they got the Black Eyed Peas to sing / scat in simlish, or if it's just a soundalike group that blabbered on and they inter-spliced some Black Eyed Peas stuff here and there.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 14, 2014)

Grawr said:


> Who needs dancing when a digital Sim who vaguely looks like Fergie can dance for you?
> 
> To this day I still don't know if they got the Black Eyed Peas to sing / scat in simlish, or if it's just a soundalike group that blabbered on and they inter-spliced some Black Eyed Peas stuff here and there.



Well, according to Wikipedia:
"The Games soundtrack was composed by several different artists, however, the majority of the vocal music was composed by American hip hop group, The Black Eyed Peas."

God bless you Fergie.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Well, according to Wikipedia:
> "The Games soundtrack was composed by several different artists, however, the majority of the vocal music was composed by American hip hop group, The Black Eyed Peas."
> 
> God bless you Fergie.



It's WIKIPEDIA, crumbs. As our American teachers tell us, it's chuck-full of nothing but satanic lies meant to distort our minds and lead us to blindly follow the Fergalicious path toward deceit.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 14, 2014)

Grawr said:


> It's WIKIPEDIA, crumbs. As our American teachers tell us, it's chuck-full of nothing but satanic lies meant to distort our minds and lead us to blindly follow the Fergalicious path toward deceit.



Nothing that can be described as "Fergalicious" could be bad. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Locket (Nov 14, 2014)

Mariokart Wii of I hadn't replied yet. Nothing can beat some of the first games I've ever played!


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Nothing that can be described as "Fergalicious" could be bad. Absolutely nothing.



I beg to differ. Check your inbox in about two seconds.


----------



## Locket (Nov 14, 2014)

Grawr said:


> It's WIKIPEDIA, crumbs. As our American teachers tell us, it's chuck-full of nothing but satanic lies meant to distort our minds and lead us to blindly follow the Fergalicious path toward deceit.



You get that in 4th grade. Then you get told over and over again.


----------



## CottonTail234 (Nov 15, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Yep, we played the best, we played the worst.
> 
> But some of those games have been stuck to us for a very long time.
> 
> ...



OMG.....yes! I love the gamecube and pikmin was one of my favorite games on it. Pikmin was also one of the first games I remember playing (and failing at).


----------



## mysticmightg (Nov 15, 2014)

The original Sims game gives me a lot of nostalgia. Also anything to do with Mary-Kate and Ashley or Rugrats. Anyone remember games like Mary-Kate and Ashley Crash Course or Mystery Mall?


----------



## Dork (Nov 15, 2014)

pokemon emerald, diamond and red rescue team

sobbing

pokemon was my childhood and now it's just
bleh


----------



## amours (Nov 15, 2014)

I have the hugest amount of nostalgia for Final Fantasy VI. I loved the music and the plot and it was one of the first video games I played and enjoyed, and it had such a nice plot and message... I've played it a whole lot! I guess pok?mon is also really nostalgic to me because it was the reason I got a gameboy in the first place.


----------



## 7Yrs (Nov 17, 2014)

King's Quest VII: The Princeless Bride. When I first played it I was young enough not to really grasp how to advance in the game and spent most of my time in the desert level and dying an awful lot. But I distinctly remember the Boogeyman scaring the ever loving crap out of me, especially since he was a jump scare most of the time. I didn't actually finish the game until a few years ago but it has a special place in my heart.

There was also a math game for the computer with some purple alien I played a lot as a kid. I can't remember much about it, but I remember it had been fun, and given how much I suck at math that was a pretty good feat.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

OH MAN. OHHHHH MAN.
kingdom hearts 1.
cries.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> OH MAN. OHHHHH MAN.
> kingdom hearts 1.
> cries.



Oh that game, I still have the memories...

I got lost a lot, it was like one of my first RPG's ever.

I should really pick up the 1.5 HD version by now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> pokemon emerald, diamond and red rescue team
> 
> sobbing
> 
> ...



You should really play Pokemon Black 2 & White 2, they're awesome games.


----------



## flea (Nov 18, 2014)

manic mansion & earthbound/mother 2. particularly earthbound.


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 18, 2014)

Yoshi's Story for the N64 is a big one for me n.n I still play it often.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, man. The list would go on for ages, but here we go...


Mabinogi
Mariokart 
Crazy Taxi
Earthbound
Paper Mario 
Bloody Roar
Kirby Air Ride
Banjo Kazooie
Warioware DS
Digimon World
Pokemon Snap
Arctic Thunder
Super Mario 64
Medi-Evil 1 & 2
Kirby Superstar 
Silent Hill 1 & 2
Spyro the Dragon
Super Mario Galaxy
Classic Donkey Kong
Sly Cooper 1, 2, & 3
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Mario 1, 2, & 3
Metroid Prime Hunters
Sonic Adventure 1 & 2 
Pokemon Stadium 1 & 2
Jak and Daxter 1, 2, & 3
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Hamtaro: Ham-Hams Unite
Rachet and Clank 1, 2, & 3 
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Animal Crossing: Population Growing
Pokemon (Red, Crystal, and Sapphire)

... And I'll spare you the hundreds of others.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

JJarmon said:


> [*]Hamtaro: Ham-Hams Unite


That game taunted me throughout my whole life.

I was a huge Hamtaro buff as a kid, but I never got any of the video games until recently.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 18, 2014)

Pokemon RGB RSE
Spyro the Dragon
Pacman World
MORT THE CHICKEN OMG
SSB Melee
Conker's Pocket Tales
that Micro Machines game for the Gameboy
Kirby's Dream Land!
Pokemon Stadium

I'm sure there are more with more memories. <3


----------



## Geoni (Nov 18, 2014)

FF6, Roller Coaster Tycoon (the first one), Pokemon gens 1&2, DK64, and many more that don't come off the top of my head.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 18, 2014)

Yoshi's Story.
I have so many memories with that game.
Hearing the end theme makes me teary-eyed :,)


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 18, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Yoshi's Story.
> I have so many memories with that game.
> Hearing the end theme makes me teary-eyed :,)



Oh God that game. I loved that game.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 18, 2014)

Harvest Moon: Back to Nature and Legend of Mana. The latter being my favorite game of all time <3


----------



## xarazura (Nov 20, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 20, 2014)

B.O.B SNES






It was the absolute first game I ever touched. Still love it.
damn... I was so tiny then. I remember I was sitting in the cart, holding this game which was in a brown small box, and inside it was that game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> Ah so many. Any of my childhood favourite PS1 games such as the Spyro the Dragon series, Crash Bandicoot series, Croc & Croc 2, Jade Cocoon, Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee/Exoddus, and Digimon World.
> Then there's Pokemon Blue/Red/Yellow and Gold/Silver/Crystal. I do also get that nostalgic feeling from Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald, too :')



And oddworld...damnit. I LOVE it! I am acutally going to force my love to play it when I visit <3


----------



## Eldin (Nov 20, 2014)

mysticmightg said:


> The original Sims game gives me a lot of nostalgia. Also anything to do with Mary-Kate and Ashley or Rugrats. Anyone remember games like *Mary-Kate and Ashley Crash Course* or Mystery Mall?



AHHHHHH okay I've never played that, but you just reminded me of Mary-Kate and Ashley: Sweet 16 - Licensed to Drive. Basically a Mario Party rip-off with mini-games and the like. But oh god my cousin and I used to play that game every day at her house. We were totally addicted to it.

You guys are reminding me of even more I used to play, Digimon World, Croc (I still have a burnt copy of this that said cousin made for me like ten years ago, with a cute little message on it from her)! And Harry Potter & the Philosopher's Stone (oh god collecting the beans), and the first Animal Crossing - I had it and all my friends had a house and would come over & play aha. And Nightmare Creatures always scaring me so I could never get anywhere and Glover (this game was fun but frustrated me to no end)

omg so much nostalgia. mostly for the PS1, ugh seems like so long ago!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 21, 2014)

For me, it would definitely be Yoshi's Island, Super Mario World, and Pokemon Sapphire.

Yoshi's Island because that is perhaps the first game I got really addicted to. I played it a lot on my GBA SP(Which I still have to this day). Super Mario World, because it was another game I played that time. I had this friend back then and we would play Super Mario World on his I'm not sure what console it was every time I went to his house. And if we go out, he would play Pokemon Ruby a lot, which leads to Pokemon Sapphire. I had seen him play it a lot and decided I want to try it myself. I got really addicted to it and perhaps spent the longest play time on it(Can't remember the exact time anymore and not sure how it compares to X). It still holds memories for me up to this day. Which is why I'm extremely excited for Alpha Sapphire. I had been waiting for 3RD Gen Remakes for the past 3-4 years. I had given up hope when they released X and Y, but to my surprise, one year later, they actually released it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 21, 2014)

Hm. Probably Ocarina of Time, Kingdom Hearts 1, Kirby Air Ride, Super Smash Bros. Melee, *Super Mario 64* and.. one of the Final Fantasy games. Can't remember which one it was.

This was probably because I played it with my brother all the time a few years ago. Also, I'd play Kirby Air Ride and SSBM with friends a lot of times, too. 

Is it bad that I get nostalgia opening up my DSi and starting Pokemon B/W? It's probably because I like my team a lot, lol.


----------



## carlzisrad (Nov 22, 2014)

Harvest Moon: A wonderful life, _One of the first games i ever played lol_ , *Banjo Kazooie* even though i never finished the story line because i was too scared.. Chuvlip, (Kissing game lol, great though)


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

Can we say this?

Soul Cailbur II on the Gamecube was a grand old time.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 24, 2014)

My cousin introduced me to Pokemon playing cards first instead of the actual digital game. He gave me his Emerald, Ruby, and Sapphire for the Gameboy as well. Then he gave me Pearl, Diamond, and Platinum. He's like my Pokemon pusher...
I think the first game I ever played was Super Smash Bros. and I *always* _ALWAYS_ always played as Star Fox.


----------



## ceo (Nov 25, 2014)

Golden Sun and Pokemon Emerald for the GBA are super nostalgic to be! when the GBA came out in Europe I finally knew enough english to follow the conversations and plot without having to ask my dad or brother to translate conversations for me lmao.


----------



## Elise (Nov 27, 2014)

Pokemon Yellow because it was my favourite game on Game Boy colour, the first console I ever owned. 
Morrowind because my uncle got it for me and I used to play it with him when I was young. 
Ancient city building games like Zeus, Pharaoh and Cesar, again because my uncle used to play them with me and my brother when we were children. 
Animal Crossing Wild World because my brother and I were massively into it for a good year and used to play together and went on ACC together to meet new people.
The Sims 1 because it was really cool at one point and I used to play it nearly every time I went to a friend's place or had someone over. Also the Sims 2 because I got even more into it than Sims 1 and probably played more hours on it than I did on any other game ever. I also used to play Sims 2 with some of my friends and had some really good fun playing it with my best friend. 

The funny thing is that these are all still what I would consider my favourite games/series of time, minus the random city building ones. Maybe the nostalgia is part of the reason why I still play them today.


----------



## Flop (Nov 27, 2014)

Pokemon Yellow, Sly Cooper, Mario Kart Double Dash, Super Mario Sunshine,  and the Last of Us.  It's a recent game, but that game gets me good.

Ohhhh my childhood


----------



## easpa (Nov 27, 2014)

Definitely Pokemon Emerald. it wasn't my first pokemon game but I remember getting it for christmas (2005?) as well as a GBA SP and playing it for hours on end with my friend who also got the game for christmas. I'm soooo excited to get Alpha Sapphire this weekend :O


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 27, 2014)

Not many old games come to mind because when I was a kid I played games to death. Red Dead Redemption is probably my favorite game of all time that I always get that happy feeling when I play it. Everything about the game is perfect.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2014)

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. The mere mention of the game gets me all nostalgic... Oh what I'd do to get an HD remake of the game in the Wii U Virtual Console. :<


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 29, 2014)

The _Dead or Alive_ series and the _SSX_ series.

They were the first games I ever played as a kid. I love them.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 29, 2014)

Socom: Fireteam Bravo. Omg, that game brings back memory. I believe it's the best game for the PSP. Yes, it did have its glitches and issues but I played it for 3 years until the server went offline. This game is amazing. I used to play at least 5 hours a day back when I was a kiddo and didn't have responsibility. Lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Bump.

You know, I love Super Mario Sunshine still, even with all the crap that happens to you in that game.


----------



## Joy (Dec 19, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex
Spyro: Revenge of the Rhinos
The Sims (original)
Golden Eye

Hmmm... that's all I can think of for now


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

Super Mario Sunshine, Pacman Fever, and Namco Museum.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 19, 2014)

Star Wars Battlefront 2, Super Mario 64, Donkey Kong Country, Mega Man, Mega Man Battle Network.


----------



## brickwall81 (Dec 21, 2014)

The first Spyro game, Sly Cooper 2 & 3, Animal Crossing: Wild World, Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom, Simpsons Hit & Run, Yoshi Touch & Go, Nintendogs. I feel like the list could go on. My brothers and I spent most of our free time just playing video games growing up.


----------

